# What do you dislike most?



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2017)

People, things, countries, activities... 
A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers



Activities

-Geaux


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Lima beans.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

Waking up.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Gun control.

This only gives criminals more control.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

You


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Haha, just kidding. 

The answer is spiders. 

Spiders.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Wait, did I say spiders?

Spiders are boss. 

I meant to say Jews.


----------



## Disir (Mar 15, 2017)

Waking up and realizing you're out of coffee.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm kidding. 

I don't hate the Jews. I just wanted to see who would agree with me if I said "Jews."


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

As a kid, I used to hate eggplant, but I've grown to like it now that I'm in my 30's. I'm also not the biggest fan of cauliflower unless it's prepared well. I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite vegetable. And I do love vegetables.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Spiders too.  I am afraid of spiders.  Stupid, I know, but I can't help it!  They are such horrifying little creatures!


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> As a kid, I used to hate eggplant, but I've grown to like it now that I'm in my 30's. I'm also not the biggest fan of cauliflower unless it's prepared well. I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite vegetable. And I do love vegetables.



Fascinating


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> As a kid, I used to hate eggplant, but I've grown to like it now that I'm in my 30's. I'm also not the biggest fan of cauliflower unless it's prepared well. I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite vegetable. And I do love vegetables.



Eggplant has to be crispy or I don't really like it.  Too slimy.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > As a kid, I used to hate eggplant, but I've grown to like it now that I'm in my 30's. I'm also not the biggest fan of cauliflower unless it's prepared well. I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite vegetable. And I do love vegetables.
> ...



Yeah, maybe it was the texture or something. I can't rationalize why I didn't like it as a kid. But now I really like it when it's done well.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



I didn't like mashed potatoes as a kid because of the texture.  It would make me gag.  Now, I can't get enough mashed potatoes!  I absolutely love them!


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've always been a fan of mashed potatoes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> Wait, did I say spiders? Spiders are boss.  I meant to say Jews.


Yeah, Jews, definitely.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



I was quite a picky eater as a kid.  Lol!  I wouldn't eat a lot of things that I really like now.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> Wait, did I say spiders?
> 
> Spiders are boss.
> 
> I meant to say Jews.


How about Jewish Spiders?


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

How can anyone not like eggplant?

That's the craziest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, did I say spiders?
> ...



I hate Jews and I hate spiders, but I LOVE Jewish spiders!


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

FYI this is what happens when there isn't much going on in the FZ.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 15, 2017)

The one thing that gets my blood boiling consistently is the phone tree.

Punch 1 for this, 2 for that.

My favorite is when you sit through nine fucking options and none of them are what you fucking need.

Yeah.  Phone trees.  And Jews.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> How can anyone not like eggplant?
> 
> That's the craziest thing I've ever heard!



It's too slimy.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My sisters were like that. I actually wasn't that much of a picky eater as a kid. It was just a handful of foods that I didn't like such as eggplant and cauliflower. I would eat cauliflower if presented to me, but I didn't care for it that much. I would not eat eggplant at all as a kid lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2017)

When you say "eggplant" do you mean eggplant?  Or what Italians mean by eggplant?

For me, it's poisonous snakes. I hate poisonous snakes. The least of which would be Coral snakes.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> When you say "eggplant" do you mean eggplant?  Or what Italians mean by eggplant?
> 
> For me, it's poisonous snakes. I hate poisonous snakes. The least of which would be Coral snakes.



Haha, I mean eggplant the food. I'm aware of the Italian slang/slur.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2017)

Cold weather.  It is freezing cold today.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 15, 2017)

Elections.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh, in all seriousness, Manchester United.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Cold weather.  It is freezing cold today.



Pretty cold here, too. Brrr.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Elections.



Thank you, President Putin.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


You can make mashed califlower.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Gross


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 15, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



yeah, and I know cauliflower pizza is popular these days too. I might like that. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


How do you know? He only likes it well done. I haven't done it because I like it raw but others say it's great.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Elections.
> ...


Multiple torros maraud during elections and the long-term effects are even far worse. And of course, its fucking annoying.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers


*I loath the fact that conservatives who spent 7 plus year whining about ACA, have nothing better. Who tormented Hillary to defeat over emails and Bengazi, yet gives the Lyin King, ie Trump a pass. I loath the fact that people in this country as so ignorant that it literally makes you ill realizing how stupid they are and I dislike greatly, conservatives here who turn a blind eye TO FACTS!!*


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > People, things, countries, activities...
> ...



Do you post in bold black because you're a negro?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The one thing that gets my blood boiling consistently is the phone tree.
> 
> Punch 1 for this, 2 for that.
> 
> ...



When ever they give you an option that tells you NOT to hit a number unless X is true, hit that number, it will get you a human. (Usually, these are for dire circumstances and emergencies, etc.)

Then, when you get the human, tell them, oops, X isn't true, but you were just having trouble with their phone tree.  The human is almost always, 95% of the time sympathetic with your plight, b/c we all hate the automated systems.  They will then plug you directly into the human bureaucrat that is responsible for what you need to handle your problem.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Spiders too.  I am afraid of spiders.  Stupid, I know, but I can't help it!  They are such horrifying little creatures!


Spiders are the smartest of all the creeping things.

They have 8 eyes, of which two are really big.

You can find them at dusk with a powerful flashlight like an LED.

Their eyes shine same as dogs and cats.  They look like a tiny pair of diamonds on the ground or in the bushes and trees when you shine a flashlight on them like that.

I watched a spider trying to sneak away from my cat in the grass once.  First the spider curled up into a ball and held still.  That way the cat could not find it. So the cat started sniffing around to see if he could smell it.

When the cat got far enough away, the Spider made a mad dash to a tree and scurried up the trunk.  He got away !!

The other day a spider was crawling across my chest as I lay on the bed, which startled me, so I whisked it off with a flick of my hand.

The cat saw this and went after the spider and pounced on it then ate it.  That spider did not stand a chance.

Spiders are quite funny.  And they catch bugs, especially mosquitoes.

Mosquitoes are the #1 killer of humans.  No other creature kills more people than mosquitoes do.

So spiders are your friends.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


*If you read my tag line, provide you can read...you'd see that I'm almost blind and can barely see well. Make all the jokes you like, but its true. Diabetes is a bitch!!*


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that gets my blood boiling consistently is the phone tree.
> ...



Start randomly pushing numbers, and when you finally reach a person, ask them where they want their pizza delivered.  When they say they didn't order a pizza, be very insistent that they did. Then, demand you talk to their manager. At the end, if you've been talking to a woman, ask her out on a date.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



*Sorry. I don't have sigs turned on. *


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 15, 2017)

Intrusive internet advertising, especially involving advertising videos.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> When you say "eggplant" do you mean eggplant?  Or what Italians mean by eggplant?
> 
> For me, it's poisonous snakes. I hate poisonous snakes. The least of which would be Coral snakes.



Please don't say it  It will be a hundred of posts about Jewish snakes, poisonous Jews, Coral Jews etc.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, did I say spiders?
> ...


I don't think Jewish spiders are any different than other spiders.

They might charge interest to the other spiders but not each other though.  That's one of the rules in the Tenakh.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "eggplant" do you mean eggplant?  Or what Italians mean by eggplant?
> ...


Jew Fish.  Don't forget the Jew Fish.

This is really a sea bass, but since it has big thick lips and a big nose it has been called a Jew Fish too.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Jewish spiders are greedier and sneakier than all the other spiders. 

That's why I like them so much!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy are the best.

Once each year on Thanksgiving I glutton on these.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lima beans.



really chris?      I, also,  despised lima beans.   ---my mom used to boil them---
and pile them on-----unembellished-----BUT there are ways of spicing and
saucing them up-------and they can actually be made edible.  -------my
childhood memories include sitting in front of a PILE of cold lima beans----
-----I was FORCED to eat them   (oh.....THE TRAUMA)


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


All spiders are quite sneaky -- unless that spider that got away from my cat was a Jew.  In that case yes, you are right.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lima beans.
> ...


In elementary school they served us lima beans with the school lunch.

They are nasty.

I have never touched them ever since.

I don't know if they sell these in Russia.  I would think the Russians are smarter than to serve these to their kids.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I was going to say, rumor has it, Jewish spiders invented phone trees and automated answering systems to externalize costs onto consumers.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't ever call the airline stewardess a "waitress."

They hate that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers


Political Correctness...it is reducing my country to third world tyranny with its Soviet style thought police


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I wonder if any Jewish or non-Jewish spiders got caught in Oppenheimer's contraption?  That was a fate intended for the Japanese spiders alone.

A really good book about that is "Killing The Rising Sun" by Bill OReilly.


https://www.amazon.com/Killing-Rising-Sun-America-Vanquished/dp/1627790624&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

OK you guys are getting silly now.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?


How does anyone not like anything?

People all have different tastes.

Adam Smith explains that in his book "The Wealth Of Nations".


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?



You know what I always asked for my birthday as a kid?

Birthday cake. 

And in that cake, a stripper. 

I never got what I wanted as a kid.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?



The enigma of OldLady is thus, and finally unraveled.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

I really should be working.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?
> ...


I just figure it is one more strange thing about her old cunny.

Now I know it probably has the bouquet of lima beans.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?



Plain-----plain boiled limas.     She was big on PLAIN.     Just about the only flavoring available was------salt.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?
> ...



BP is now 180/95


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?
> ...


Naturally.  They hadn't discovered a trade route to China yet.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone hate limas?  I always requested them for my birthday dinner when I was a kid.  Did your moms not cook them enough?
> ...


BUTTER


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



you medicated?   (you need not answer------medical stuff is confidential)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



would not have done it for me


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, I meant the person who only had salt as a flavoring.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Are you _sure _you should be carrying on like this in the Lounge?  I thought we were supposed to be nice and polite here, not sniffing people's nether regions.
And I still LOVE limas.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


That would work for me.


I can handle anything with enough butter.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I'm just saying ... you are what you eat.

Youre the only one I know who eats lima beans.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Everybody needs some salt every day.

About the size of an aspirin tab is good.

Although if you do sports you need more -- one additional tab before and one more after.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Ooops, I thought this was the FZ zone.  I never notice where these things are placed.  This different rules for different sections of the forum really bothers me.

I'm just the same everywhere, and I don't really pay that much attention.  My apologies if my humor offended.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I'll eat them. 

They are good in bean soup, vegetable soup, lentil soup and Chili.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



yes-----but plain boiled----they are atrocious


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Butter has lots of good uses.  To wit:

1 - on toast with jam

2 - on vegies as a sauce

3 - for dipping shrimp, prawns, lobster and crab

4 - for flavoring rich soups

5 - to butter up OldLady with before sex.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Well, good!  I've finally got a claim to fame!  The only human to love limas.  That's probably why they're so hard to find at the store.  Sometimes I make a big bowl of them and that's my supper.
As for BUTTER, why is it so many places don't give you butter when you order a muffin?  No muffin is complete without butter.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> I'll eat them.
> 
> They are good in bean soup, vegetable soup, lentil soup and Chili.


My favorite beans are kidney beans.

These go great in chili.

I can make a nice mild chili out of stir fried ground steak and kidney beans alone.  Chop up some onions and add those too.

They work well in bean salads as well.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

Getting back to the things we hate, 
It's gotta be canned peas.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Not offended, just surprised, considering I always come here with my gloves and Sunday hat on.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 15, 2017)

Canned veggies suck, period. I have a few cans to hold me over in case of a socio-economic disaster and grocery stores are robbed blind.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



No argument there.

But cooking is more than separating out individual flavors, it is like painting.  There are lots of colors I may not particularly care for on their own, but it would be impossible to paint with out them.


On the same token, there are lots of foods I don't really care for much by themselves, but with out them, eating would be bland.

I'm not a big fan of sauerkraut, but I would sorely miss it on a Reuben.

The list of examples like this are endless.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Getting back to the things we hate,
> It's gotta be canned peas.


I love peas.  Especially peas and carrots.

Pea soup is good too, especially with chunks of ham or corned beef in it.

When they served that to us in elementary school with the school lunches I kind of got used to them.

Hey OldLady , I'll trade you my lima beans for your peas and carrots !!


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't know if you keep Kosher, but if you do, you are missing out on some of the most culinary delights of being human, that is all I am going to say on that topic.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ...
> As for BUTTER, why is it so many places don't give you butter when you order a muffin?  No muffin is complete without butter.


Muffin and butter and honey -- a must !!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the things we hate,
> ...


DEAL!
Peas and carrots are my second biggest hate.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

radishes, mushrooms, liars and carnies.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> I don't know if you keep Kosher, but if you do, you are missing out on some of the most culinary delights of being human, that is all I am going to say on that topic.


Exactly !!

Moses' mom did not have any good seafood and shellfish recipes.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 Bless your heart :/


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Getting back to the things we hate,
> It's gotta be canned peas.


Agreed.  

But then I don't think many vegetables can well, though most other legumes do can pretty well.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Peas and carrots are my second biggest hate.


Save the butter ... we might need it for dessert.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

Not to be rude, but why is a Russian asking us about our favorite things and the things we hate and our opinions on this and that?
Comrade Johnson, are you trying to develop dossiers on us?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Getting back to the things we hate,
> It's gotta be canned peas.



there is one USE for canned people-----rice Pilaf


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the things we hate,
> ...


 make that canned peas-----green garden peas in a can----with
    ---the liquid-----toast the rice


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> radishes, mushrooms, liars and carnies.


You hate carnivals or carnival workers?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > radishes, mushrooms, liars and carnies.
> ...


The workers. Bunch of crack head nomads who smell like cabbage.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Let's not make judgements about their demeanor, life style or smell.

Let's get down to brass tacks about what is wrong with them, it's their moral code.

They are as crooked as the folks in the beltway.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yes, and they hold your life in their hands when you get on their rides.  A carnie decided to flirt with some of us girls once by refusing to let us off the ferris wheel.  Crack heads with power.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 Indeed! Screwing over little innocent children to pay for their crack habits


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 Im just glad Im not the only one. Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Have you EVER been able to knock over all the milk bottles?  No.  The bottom row is cemented to the floor.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2017)

All joking aside, I really hate nuclear weapons as well.  Even worse than portabella fungus! Absolutely NOTHING good can come from that.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



you use the frozen limas or the dried in plastic bag stuff? -------do they make canned limas?         I am pretty sure that  home grown limas are----doable


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

I hate one of my sisters-in-law


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



properly flavored and sauced and incorporated in other stuff-----
they have justification----------a plate of plain cold-------atrocious


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the things we hate,
> ...


I don't like canned people at all. Especially the clowns, they taste funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I am impressed with those crumbs of gentility


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I eat them hot, Rosie.  I feel bad for kids that get forced to finish their veggies--or whatever--when they're stone cold and three times nastier than they were when they were put before them.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



thanks for understanding


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I hate one of my sisters-in-law


Is she Jewish?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate one of my sisters-in-law
> ...



barely------she would prefer to be episcopalian


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate one of my sisters-in-law
> ...



by parentage-----but she rejects the idea.     None of this stuff is my basis for despising the haughty bitch.     My second hatred is another sister-in-law------she is catholic ---------the rest of them are very nice----including the episcopalian


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


When I was a kid I learned to eat vegies first while they were still hot and good.  Since they had these things called vitamins in them they were important.

And vegies taste better when you are hungriest.

So that's what I still do.

Normally I save the meat for last -- sort of like a dessert.

The carbs (potatoes, rice, noodles etc) get eaten between eating the vegies and the meat.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Not to be rude, but why is a Russian asking us about our favorite things and the things we hate and our opinions on this and that?
> Comrade Johnson, are you trying to develop dossiers on us?


I think Mr. Putin commissioned him/them (there are other Russians here too) to find out the mood of Americans.

I think they are going to find out that Independents and Republicans love the Russians right about now while Democrats hate them.

This is all about Hillary.

Uncle Vlad saved us from Hillary.

But now it seems everybody is nervous that Donald owes Vlad a big one.

Oh well, let's just give them whatever they want.

As long as they don't want all of Europe like Adolf or Stalin did.

And if it's not really the Russians but the CIA, then it is Trump who wants to know.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be rude, but why is a Russian asking us about our favorite things and the things we hate and our opinions on this and that?
> ...


Well, he got a lot out of us this morning, about vegetables and all.  Hope it helps with the quest for world domination.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


World domination is old school Bebe.

Stalin started that.

Khrushchev blew it.

Gorbachev gave it up.

Yeltsin turned them into a plutocratic democracy.  Same as the USA.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2017)

It seems that people are more willing to talk about they hate then they like


----------



## OldLady (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> It seems that people are more willing to talk about they hate then they like


Gee, and I thought we were being too positive.

Russian names are impossible for me to pronounce even to myself, so I don't read depressing Russian novels.  I can't keep the characters straight.  Igor XYGZBELSTIF marries Yuri SYCFXYGZ's daughter Anna.  They all have at least two nicknames like ZBGKAY and BOXZK to boot.  Impossible language.

Since an unfortunate episode with too many Screwdrivers, I don't care for vodka, either.

Wouldn't mind seeing St. Petersburg in the summer, though.  I do like to gawk at pretty buildings, and I'd love to see the Faberge eggs.  And who doesn't like caviar?


----------



## joebfishin (Mar 15, 2017)

free stuff


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers


*Irregardless*

(Sorry, I misread the title as "What do you like?)
Pre-historic Indo-European etymology.  For example, Russian Khleb is related to English "loaf" and Plod is related to "fruit."  It is common among the European descendants of that original united language for p to become f, l to become r, and d to become t.

What I dislike is the ignorant and dysfunctional Postmodern  grammar that is mumbled by those who think that they are educated.  It proves that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> It seems that people are more willing to talk about they hate then they like


I hate the Communists that run California, Massachusetts, and New York.

They won't allow me to bring my 45ACP with me to go there.

So I avoid them like the plague.

Communism is dead everywhere except China, N.Korea, California, Massachusetts, and New York.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 15, 2017)

I hate waking up and going to work!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2017)

Spinach (cooked)
Okra
pit bulls
mean people
liars
thieves
bland food
desert


----------



## kellyon (Mar 16, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate waking up and going to work!



true story


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Russian names are impossible for me to pronounce even to myself, so I don't read depressing Russian novels.  I can't keep the characters straight.  Igor XYGZBELSTIF marries Yuri SYCFXYGZ's daughter Anna.  They all have at least two nicknames like ZBGKAY and BOXZK to boot.  Impossible language.



Its much easier when you read them in Russian


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Spinach (cooked)
> Okra
> pit bulls
> mean people
> ...



I've never had okra, but I've heard it's gross.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I hate waking up and going to work!



That's why I prefer 2nd or 3rd shift over 1st.  I like to sit around, be lazy, and drink my coffee in the morning.

What do you do for work, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spinach (cooked)
> ...


Okra has a slimy texture to it, but it is very good.

Tastes best pan fried.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you like black caviar, guys?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2017)

Hunters who hunt for sport, not food.
Animal abusers.
People in general.
Really cold weather.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2017)

Beets, defective condoms, and people who can't get off the cell phone no matter where they are or what they are doing.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Do you like black caviar, guys?


Yuk !!  NO !!


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 17, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Yuk !!  NO !!



and you are right, the price is absolutely disgusting


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 17, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yuk !!  NO !!
> ...


We can get cheaper versions here.

But it all tastes like bitter fish entrails none the less.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I hate waking up and going to work!
> ...


Hi Chris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I totally agree with you! I'm a store clerk and I like to work in the afternoon or even at night! But in the morning... I want to be the queen of laziness


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 17, 2017)

The things on this Earth that I hate the most are mosquitoes, fleas, ticks, mites, and leeches.

Fleas, ticks and mites are universally American.

Mosquitoes and leeches are mostly tropical especially the deadly ones.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers



People who don't think. People who just "know" things, and don't bother to figure out whether it's actually real or not. This forum is full of them.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 17, 2017)

I dislike getting a ticket for an innocent wheelie. If it's away from traffic it isn't harming anyone? lol


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 17, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> People who don't think. People who just "know" things, and don't bother to figure out whether it's actually real or not. This forum is full of them.



And there's a place somewhere which is free from such people?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > People who don't think. People who just "know" things, and don't bother to figure out whether it's actually real or not. This forum is full of them.
> ...



He's one of them.  That's why he has to put everyone on ignore all the time.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Azzholes, retards, morons, and idiots SHOULD be put on ignore.

Life is too short to waste time on these imbeciles.


----------



## Disir (Mar 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Spinach (cooked)
> ...





Fried okra is the best.  Don't get it at a silly diner.


----------



## Disir (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't go agreeing with me, Yiostheoy.   I never put you on ignore.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 18, 2017)

Disir said:


> Waking up and realizing you're out of coffee.


well that's just cause to return to bed and not even bother.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Spiders too.  I am afraid of spiders.  Stupid, I know, but I can't help it!  They are such horrifying little creatures!


the small house spiders don't bother me and I'lll even try to put them outside rather than kill them but when they get large and hairy that's when I call the hubby and tell him to kill it!


----------



## Marianne (Mar 18, 2017)

Bad Italian food. Worst pizza I've ever had was in FL. A frozen pizza would have been better. Went to a Italian restaurant in CO and asked for Fettuccine Alfredo figuring how bad could the screw it up. I got buttered noodles and barely any butter at that. I thought they forgot the sauce and sent it back but nope buttered noodles was what they considered Fettuccine Alfredo. No Parmesan or Romano cheese, just butter.  I never order Italian away from home because I know I'll be disappointed.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2017)

Marianne said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spiders too.  I am afraid of spiders.  Stupid, I know, but I can't help it!  They are such horrifying little creatures!
> ...



I feel bad about killing them, but if I find them in my house, they are goners.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Marianne said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spiders too.  I am afraid of spiders.  Stupid, I know, but I can't help it!  They are such horrifying little creatures!
> ...


A large spider can be dangerous and if it bites you then it can be as bad as a snake bite.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Back stabbing two faced lying hypocrites on forums. 

I'm not talking about this forum. 

But one I just left.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We have black widows in Fresno and I have pest control because of them, I'm afraid my little dachshund could get bitten in my back yard.
It wasn't just one or two but if you didn't check the patio chair, you might sit on one....scary.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2017)

Toro said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


I think "wigger" is the proper term.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


My cat is really good at chasing, catching, killing, and eating spiders.

One medium sized brown spider got away from him by curling up in a ball and not moving after the cat batted the spider away.  Then when the cat was far enough away still looking for him/her, the spider quickly scrambled away and up a tree trunk.

Spiders are extremely smart.  Smartest of all the creeping things.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Won't a poisonous spider hurt your cat?  Or are you talking about non poisonous ones?


----------



## NLT (Mar 23, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> People, things, countries, activities...
> A bit provocative, of course, but try to be polite in your answers


you


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


The cat does not let himself get bit.

He pounces on spiders, pins them down with his 10 claws on his forepaws, and then he bites their "head" off.

All spiders have fangs and all spiders are poisonous.

They are just either more poisonous or less poisonous.

It all depends on size.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm impressed...I've had cats and can't remember if any killed spiders or not.

I know my doxie wouldn't kill it, just probably get bit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm impressed...I've had cats and can't remember if any killed spiders or not.
> 
> I know my doxie wouldn't kill it, just probably get bit.


My cat is 25% Maine Coon -- a very big cat.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 23, 2017)

NLT said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > People, things, countries, activities...
> ...


 
Even if you a complete idiot (which is qite probable considering your post  ), I hardly believe your statement


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


Who is NLT ???


----------



## NLT (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Who is NLT ???


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Just a troll with fantastic popularity


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


All I know is that NLT has been on my ignore list for a very long time.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> All I know is that NLT has been on my ignore list for a very long time.



And thats the right place for him


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed...I've had cats and can't remember if any killed spiders or not.
> ...



Is that your cat or just a picture of a random cat?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


That/he is my cat yes.

I raised him from the time he was born.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)

What do I dislike the most?

Lying backstabbing hypocrites.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> What do I dislike the most?
> 
> Lying backstabbing hypocrites.


You are flashing back to your old forum.

Forget them.

Anyway this thread is one of Comrade Johnson 's queries for his Pravda column on Americans In America.

We do not hate Russia.

We do not hate Russians.

We hate Hillary and we are starting to hate Trump as well.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)

I also dislike rats, and snakes...kind of goes along with my hatred of back stabbing hypocrites.

Don't care for milk.

As for butter, I do like it and if you don't want all the fat and calories, try marscapone.  It tastes just like butter and has about half the calories.  TJ's brand is very good and probably the cheapest.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 30, 2017)

I dislike milk, I consider it cow mucous and don't think human babies should be raised on it. I do like half and half in my industrial strength coffee though.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Back stabbing two faced lying hypocrites on forums.
> 
> I'm not talking about this forum.
> 
> But one I just left.



I was angry when I posted this....also somewhat guilty in part.  Just wanted to update this.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 10, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Back stabbing two faced lying hypocrites on forums.
> ...


So this is the good CeeCee posting now?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)

air pollution


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

I am starting to hate fat boy Kim in N.Korea more and more.

He just took us to the brink of nuclear war.

I'm glad he backed down.

DJ Trump won't back down.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> I dislike milk, I consider it cow mucous and don't think human babies should be raised on it. I do like half and half in my industrial strength coffee though.


Milk is actually mammal sweat.

It is good for you.

The sweat has electrolytes in it that you need.

And the cream is a nutritious lipid fat dissolved in the sweat.

I love milk.

And cheese.

And yogurt.

And buttermilk.

And pizza.

And grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 16, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I also dislike rats, and snakes...kind of goes along with my hatred of back stabbing hypocrites.
> 
> Don't care for milk.
> 
> As for butter, I do like it and if you don't want all the fat and calories, try marscapone.  It tastes just like butter and has about half the calories.  TJ's brand is very good and probably the cheapest.


Snakes are very dangerous if they are venomous.

I almost stepped on a big diamondback rattlesnake a few years back.

That could have cost me my leg.

Rats spread disease from their fleas.  They are very bad (as DJ Trump would say).


----------



## Chuz Life (Apr 16, 2017)

My biggest dislike is by far, the idiots and assholes who refuse acknowledge even the smallest of facts when they know it challenges their views on something.

Them and the "takers!" 

People who think they are entitled somehow to something for nothing. Their life is so much more important than everybody else's to the point where they plow into you or get in your space at the stores, cut you off and flip you off on the roads, buffet's, etc. 

Most times, I dislike myself for letting them get away with it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2017)

liars. bullies. thieves. assholes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 16, 2017)

hypocrisy


----------



## featherlite (Apr 17, 2017)

no air conditioning in the summer


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 17, 2017)

featherlite said:


> no air conditioning in the summer


We aren't having summer this year, no worries.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2017)

Snake and spider


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2017)

Cables and hoses.


----------

